# dr. christopher's lower bowel formula



## kojbats (Jan 1, 2012)

anyone use this product, Dr. Christopher's lower bowel formulathis link says it is okay to take for months, and quite a few capsuleshttp://www.organichealthandbeauty.com/Lower-Bowel-Formula_p_114.htmlsupposedly it is okay to take long term, wondering if that is true or not. it does contain some herbal stimulants, at lower levels though.I don't have any interest in selling this, just want to know if anyone else has used it or knows if long term use is okay.


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

kojbats said:


> anyone use this product, Dr. Christopher's lower bowel formulathis link says it is okay to take for months, and quite a few capsuleshttp://www.organichealthandbeauty.com/Lower-Bowel-Formula_p_114.htmlsupposedly it is okay to take long term, wondering if that is true or not. it does contain some herbal stimulants, at lower levels though.I don't have any interest in selling this, just want to know if anyone else has used it or knows if long term use is okay.


I wouldn't spend money on it. It is one of those "miracle cure" products. Seem that the only person that benefits is Dr Christopher. Just my opinion


----------



## kojbats (Jan 1, 2012)

Dreyfuss said:


> I wouldn't spend money on it. It is one of those "miracle cure" products. Seem that the only person that benefits is Dr Christopher. Just my opinion


do you have any recommendations on something that would help long term? thanks


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

kojbats said:


> do you have any recommendations on something that would help long term? thanks


Based on visits to gastroenterologists and lots of research, stool softeners (ducosate) without laxatives can be used long term. The new medicine (amitiza) has been very effective and can be used long term but it is expensive so hope you have insurance. Then, there are fiber supplements like Citrucel and Metamucil. There are several different fiber supplements and everyone has different preferences/success rates. Long term use of laxatives can really screw you up. Everybody has their own preference but I am not a strong believer in the stuff sold at health food stores and "too good to be true" miracle cures over the internet.


----------



## kojbats (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks for the info. I already take a fiber supplement, konsyl, every day. I'll look at the other stuff too.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

kojbats said:


> thanks for the info. I already take a fiber supplement, konsyl, every day. I'll look at the other stuff too.


 Konsyl is the best fiber in my opinion


----------

